# Spinning Classes



## Silkman_Bob

Does anyone know anything about spinning classes? I have been thinking about going for a while now but have always bottled it as I was scared about making an idiot of myself by falling off the bike or just dying in pain after a few minutes!

Thinking it may be the time to bite the bullet now!


----------



## Steff

Silkman_Bob said:


> Does anyone know anything about spinning classes? I have been thinking about going for a while now but have always bottled it as I was scared about making an idiot of myself by falling off the bike or just dying in pain after a few minutes!
> 
> Thinking it may be the time to bite the bullet now!



A newbie came onto the forum last week who ran  these classes(spinning) i cant remember who it was though grr how annoying


----------



## Jennywren

Ive looked for these classes before in my area and couldnt find any


----------



## Katieb

Silkman_Bob said:


> Does anyone know anything about spinning classes? I have been thinking about going for a while now but have always bottled it as I was scared about making an idiot of myself by falling off the bike or just dying in pain after a few minutes!
> 
> Thinking it may be the time to bite the bullet now!



I went once quite recently and admit it almost reduced me to a pulp!! I think if you are into cycling, then it is a great thing to do. I was advised by the instructor that it takes a couple of weeks of going at least twice a week to really get into it and it becomes quite addictive! Once was enough for me - I'll stick to a treadmill from now on (though loads of people I know love it!). Give it a go - I certainly wasn't made to feel a  fool when I couldn't keep up! You might love it!


----------



## Cumbrianlass

Silkman_Bob said:


> Does anyone know anything about spinning classes? I have been thinking about going for a while now but have always bottled it as I was scared about making an idiot of myself by falling off the bike or just dying in pain after a few minutes!
> 
> Thinking it may be the time to bite the bullet now!



Hi 

I am a self confessed Spinning addict! It is a tough class, but if you take it easy, you can build up your fitness at your own pace.  When your new its best to go a bit early and get the instructor to show you how to set up your bike properly (then you need to try and remember these settings for next time), and show you the different moves etc. Take a towel with you and a BIG bottle of water and some Jellybabies or whatever your hypo treatment is. I always tell the instructor about my diabetes just in case that day ever happens that I fall off my bike - luckily it hasn't yet - but I often do a BG mid class. (Be warned others do look envious if you start munching your jellybabies!)
Spinning can be intense, but I started off as someone who hated exercise and would rather sit on the sofa watching the TV than do anything vaguely exercise related. Just take it easy, go at your own pace, stay sat down for the first class if you want to and just build up gradually and only add resistance as you feel you want to. People often HATE the first few classes and feel like they have never sweated so much in their lives - but there is a guy at our gym who wears a heart rate monitor and he usually burns 830 calories in a 45 min class - that to me is one of the reasons as to why its worth it!! 

Another tip is I started off on the back row of the class - trying to hide from the instructor, and not wanting to show off my arse to the rest of the class - but now I sit in the front row right in front of the biggest fan in the world - as it stops me sweating so much and on the back row I feel like I can't work out if I am sweating from the class or if I am having a hypo. When I test 99% of the time it's the strain of the class, but the intensity can make me shake sometimes too (to add to my confusion) so now I am a front row fan girl and no longer think about the view of my behind!

Good luck and lets know how you get on!


----------



## lucy123

Hi Bob,

I go every week for 45 mins and love it.
I know you go to the gym so your legs are probably strong which helps.
You will not make yourself look like an idiot. 
First of all, you can adjust the gears to your own ability - take it easy to start with.
Second - get there quite early so you can have a good chat with instructor and they can help you set your bike at the right level - the handles should be in line with your seat but it is very important to get your seat right, or you could hurt your knees.
Third - take a towell as you will sweat a lot and a good bottle of water - the robinson drink bottles are perfect size for resting on the bike,
Fourth - no more thinking about it - go enjoy.

Oh just a thought its worth checking at your club if you need to book - these classes can get very busy.

Hope this helps - let us know how you get on.


----------



## Jennywren

i'd like to go but wouldnt go on my own  Have you spinners found that it adds a lot to weightloss ?


----------



## Cumbrianlass

Jennywren said:


> i'd like to go but wouldnt go on my own  Have you spinners found that it adds a lot to weightloss ?



Yes I dropped a good dress size and then have managed to eat / drink basically what I like and keep it off. You do build muscle, particularly in your legs which weighs heavier than fat - so remember its not all about what the scales say


----------



## Silkman_Bob

Just to update you all - I did bite the bullet so to speak and it was onve of the best things I have done recently as really in to spinning classes now. 

Jenny - its scary to go on your own but Id say if you wanted to do it then do it as its ace. Also you are not going to show yourself up or anything as if you are struggling with the pace then just whack the gears down to a level you are comfortable with - nobody will know and people are more concerned with their own training 

Also, does it help weight loss - I would say a definate yes


----------



## Northerner

Well done Bob, sounds like it's doing the trick!


----------



## Steff

Silkman_Bob said:


> Just to update you all - I did bite the bullet so to speak and it was onve of the best things I have done recently as really in to spinning classes now.
> 
> Jenny - its scary to go on your own but Id say if you wanted to do it then do it as its ace. Also you are not going to show yourself up or anything as if you are struggling with the pace then just whack the gears down to a level you are comfortable with - nobody will know and people are more concerned with their own training
> 
> Also, does it help weight loss - I would say a definate yes


Great news Bob glad its working for you


----------



## April1000

Silkman_Bob said:


> Does anyone know anything about spinning classes? I have been thinking about going for a while now but have always bottled it as I was scared about making an idiot of myself by falling off the bike or just dying in pain after a few minutes!
> 
> Thinking it may be the time to bite the bullet now!




I went to my first spin class last week, needless to say it was hard. I noticed that a girl on the next bike was wearing some workout shorts with the name Trimbo.  I spoke to her after the spin class and she told me that they harness her body heat and make her sweat around her hips waist and bottom, resulting in inch loss and weight loss over several weeks, plus she said it helped reduce cellulite.
I was going to buy a pair but they’re quite expensive, Has anyone else used these shorts, and were they any good? Thanks April.


----------



## HOBIE

Why don't you just put your coat on ?


----------

